
The whole city of Florence can fit in one Atlanta cloverleaf - avyfain
http://www.treehugger.com/urban-design/you-cant-set-shop-side-expressway.html
======
uniqueid
Again?

1 day ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11908115](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11908115)

493 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9018464](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9018464)

------
_nalply
Once I rented a car in Florence then went to park near the hotel in the centre
for one night. As a Swiss I know how to navigate really narrow lanes, but I
did fight with the one-way lanes. It was fun to crack the code.

When after a few setbacks I finally arrived at the parking I gave them the
keys, because the parking looked like this:
[https://s3-media1.fl.yelpcdn.com/bphoto/NuvJ0F-ZghStb8vVNLYI...](https://s3-media1.fl.yelpcdn.com/bphoto/NuvJ0F-ZghStb8vVNLYIBg/ls.jpg).
I paid about $50 for a night.

